# removing fake wood



## 328ibmwx (Oct 29, 2014)

Diy


----------



## drstein (Jul 23, 2013)

What are you asking ?? As in your previous post, a member described how to remove, and explained, its not fake wood......


----------



## routeburner (Sep 5, 2016)

????????????


----------



## indigology (Jan 31, 2017)

Lol buddy, this is a BMW. I don't think they make a single model with fake wood, correct me if I'm wrong.

Sent from my Galaxy S8+


----------

